# Nz pr



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi,

Is it easy to get NZ PR after u study 1 year diploma.

do all people with relevant experience get PR after studying, or its harder.

Cheers


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ozmigration said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it easy to get NZ PR after u study 1 year diploma.
> do all people with relevant experience get PR after studying, or its harder.
> ...


I expect it depends what the subject you're studying is, and whether it's a skill that NZ wants. Also what level of qualification it gives you. 
A permanent residents visa is never a given - never assume it.
You will need to speak to NZ Immigration or seek an agents advice to get a better answer to your questions.


----------

